
Mail Signature (html) - smail
https://codepen.io/smailEla/pen/eELxdL
======
linopolus
When did good old netiquette get lost?

Standard limit [0] was 4 lines, after the "\-- \n" delimiter, and it was a
good limit. Right along the convention to not sending HTML [1] in emails.

[0]: [http://linux.sgms-
centre.com/misc/netiquette.php#sigs](http://linux.sgms-
centre.com/misc/netiquette.php#sigs)

[1]: [http://linux.sgms-
centre.com/misc/netiquette.php#nohtml](http://linux.sgms-
centre.com/misc/netiquette.php#nohtml)

